# Deer lease project



## ROBALO 2160

Well you know how it goes, your sitting around at the deer camp and someone says "We should rebuild our skinning rack". We all agreed that the old one had seen it's better day. So we talked about what it would look like and I drew up a plan. We hired a local welder from Victoria to help with the welding. Had some help from the guys on the lease with the roof and mounting the hardware. Here is a before picture and then the new one as it progressed. I think it should work out pretty good. 
My son was lucky enough to be the first one to use it Sunday morning.


----------



## Wado

The old one had a lot of character. And the saying is "If these walls could talk." You dang sure won't drop one in the dirt with the new one, looks good.


----------



## fy0834

Nice work... You must be a welder.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Sweet


----------



## peckerwood

Those pipe brackets look like what's used on wood fences with pipe post.That was one heck of of an idea.That is a fantastic set-up ya'll got there.


----------



## Bearkat

Nice! I need to do the same thing at our place. What are the two hand crank winches for?


----------



## ROBALO 2160

*...*

Peckerwood, Thanks they worked out great.

Bearkat, The hand cranks are for when the two electric hoist are being used, we have times when there are 3 or 4 deer or pigs taken in a hunt.


----------



## ROBALO 2160

*...*

Here' a picture with the lights at night. The LED's really light it up


----------



## nckrsamford

Thatâ€™s one heck of an upgrade!


----------



## txdougman

Very nice! Love the roof too!


----------



## 23LS_SHO

Nice set up


----------



## rwl1948

what you going to do with the concrete floor


----------



## ROBALO 2160

rwl, No plans. It works great the way it is now.


----------

